# Hello



## Thistle (31 January 2013)

Just thought I'd say I'm from East Angular too!


----------



## Lady La La (31 January 2013)

Thistle said:



			Just thought I'd say I'm from East Angular too!
		
Click to expand...

Howdy


----------



## I_A_P (31 January 2013)

me too!


----------



## Lolo (31 January 2013)

Hello  Snap! Naarrfuk, and proud


----------



## MissMoo (31 January 2013)

And me


----------



## JFTDWS (31 January 2013)

East Angular over here too


----------



## Red30563 (31 January 2013)

Hi from Essex!


----------



## mrussell (31 January 2013)

Reporting for Duty from Suffolkshire ! (Lavenham side)


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

Me too!  Norfolk/Suffolk border.


----------



## Eastern Rose (31 January 2013)

Hello.  I am from Norfolk too.


----------



## Horseyjen! (31 January 2013)

Hmm am I East Anglia or am I SE??
Herts/Essex boarders

I must be SE as my Herts/Essex post was moved to there see you guys


----------



## Fjord (31 January 2013)

I quite like having a regional bit. Hello from Cambs.


----------



## *hic* (31 January 2013)

Norfolk 'n' good here


----------



## Angua2 (31 January 2013)

Another reporting for duty from herts/essex border ish kinda thing...... got a funny feeling I also fall into the greatler london pack too...... *looks a bit nervous*


----------



## Thistle (31 January 2013)

Horseyjen! said:



			Hmm am I East Anglia or am I SE??
Herts/Essex boarders

I must be SE as my Herts/Essex post was moved to there see you guys 

Click to expand...

I'm Herts/Essex too, rural northern end, far more E Anglia than SE. Get both Look East and London tonight depending on which TV I watch.

Look East is far more relevant


----------



## hest (31 January 2013)

Another from the Norfolk/Suffolk border here. 

East Angular rools ok


----------



## Jesstickle (31 January 2013)

I'm Bury St Edmunds 

But originally also from Norfolk/Suffolk borders


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

*shuffles feet nervously*


Erm.....I'm from Bedfordshire is this the right place? 

I HATE change


----------



## Natch (31 January 2013)

Jessticke and keen you are very close to me I think!

Naarfuk and suffik borders gal here too!


----------



## Natch (31 January 2013)

Oh and hest too. Gah, I NEED to get my Suffolk horse now, so we can all go for a hack in the forest!


----------



## lottiepony (31 January 2013)

Suffolk here  Ipswich area...


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

Natch said:



			Oh and hest too. Gah, I NEED to get my Suffolk horse now, so we can all go for a hack in the forest! 

Click to expand...

Yuppers!  I'd be up for that


----------



## Chestnutmare (31 January 2013)

Hey from me too


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			*shuffles feet nervously*


Erm.....I'm from Bedfordshire is this the right place? 

I HATE change 

Click to expand...

Lol!  Living up to your name there, SC?!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

Yep!  its my almost constant state of mind!!!!


----------



## LuvRacing (31 January 2013)

Norfolk/Suffolk Border here aswell!


----------



## criso (31 January 2013)

Herts gets include in bhs eastern not south east, long way from surrey if you're towards essex but never felt it sits easily with Suffolk and Norfolk.

Greater London feels close if you're just the other side of the M25

I am currently lost.


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

I'm with SC - I don't know where I belong  Milton keynes area.
If I don't find out soon I'll have to change my user name to Nofixedabode


----------



## EllenJay (31 January 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			I'm with SC - I don't know where I belong  Milton keynes area.
If I don't find out soon I'll have to change my user name to Nofixedabode 

Click to expand...

I'm MK as well.  maybe we will just stick together and see if we get chucked out of here!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

Yeah - the MK Massive innit


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

Going by this weeks H&H Dressage pages I belong here 







Thought so, much more refined posters in here


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)




----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

yep I'm planting my routes here....Espesically when you and I live so close to each other!


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

If I stand on my roof I can see your yard


----------



## Alec Swan (31 January 2013)

North Norfolk.  Wandered up from mid Norfolk,  and wont be returning!

Thinking about yet another move.  Cumbria has its attractions.

Alec.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

I think I drive past the place your mare is at the other day too!!!!


And I have a sneaky feeling that EllenJay is actually a lady at my yard with a lovely boy and two little doggies


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 January 2013)

Blinking small world isn't it. Super_kat is another neighbour. Copperpot used to be but she moved to a less select area


----------



## pogface (31 January 2013)

Bedfordshire here!


----------



## Angua2 (31 January 2013)

criso said:



			Herts gets include in bhs eastern not south east, long way from surrey if you're towards essex but never felt it sits easily with Suffolk and Norfolk.

Greater London feels close if you're just the other side of the M25

I am currently lost.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, I can hear the rumble of the "25" from my garden


----------



## Bearsmum (31 January 2013)

Mid Norfolk - and it's so much better since Alec left 

JDx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

I've been on a yard with Super_Kat....great lady and love her horses.


----------



## I_A_P (31 January 2013)

im on norfolk/suffolk border about 10 miles from coast


----------



## dafthoss (31 January 2013)

Another Cambs person here


----------



## Lady La La (31 January 2013)

Essex, but often found in Cambs


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 January 2013)

another one from suffolk but my horse is in essex (just  1  mile away)


----------



## Lolo (31 January 2013)

Bearsmum said:



			Mid Norfolk - and it's so much better since Alec left 

JDx
		
Click to expand...

Mid-Norfolk is where the cool kids hang out, for sure  Although North is what you need for a PC branch, lol.

(I don't think I could get any more middle if I tried tbh!)


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 January 2013)

I am from North Essex - far side of Colchester


----------



## MistletoeMegan (31 January 2013)

East Suffolk here


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (31 January 2013)

Suffolk 'n'good here too. All seems a bit different....and hunting is right down the bottom now!!


----------



## olop (31 January 2013)

Hello from Essex


----------



## fairyclare (31 January 2013)

Hello from South Essex!!


----------



## RachelFerd (31 January 2013)

i'm a new recruit to the East!  Cambs/Suffolk border nr. Newmarket


----------



## EllenJay (31 January 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



 I think I drive past the place your mare is at the other day too!!!!


And I have a sneaky feeling that EllenJay is actually a lady at my yard with a lovely boy and two little doggies

Click to expand...

100% right. How did you know that!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (31 January 2013)

Lol, when you said you were MK a few posts back I went spying 

One of yours said about moving from your previous yard, the other said about Z then his lami in another post and my brain went haha!!!!


----------



## Banjo (31 January 2013)

I am on the Cambs / Norfolk border. 
Moved to the North of the county with my gang at the end of November from Cambridge.


----------



## Molasses (31 January 2013)

So according to the regional map in the sticky i should belong in here
but now i'm in Greater London, Ireland and in here too

I have existential issues

Hello


----------



## partypremier (31 January 2013)

When did hho do all this? Not looked in for a while.
Originally suffolk then Norfolk, now Norfolk/ suffolk border
Call me indecisive I just sit on the fence.


----------



## Natch (1 February 2013)

We'll have you all, We're really not fussy!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (1 February 2013)

Natch you are making me feel all warm inside!!!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (1 February 2013)

Essex! Colchester area and looking for a hacking/showing buddy!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 February 2013)

Natch said:



			We'll have you all, We're really not fussy! 

Click to expand...

Yisss,  that'd be the Norfolk in yer. 

I blame the Essex influence! 

Disgraceful. 

Alec.


----------



## Suffolkangel (1 February 2013)

Hi...   I'm originally Bury St Edmunds, But move to Thetford so Norfolk, But ponies are still Suffolk 2 miles down the road... lol


----------



## Madoldbat (1 February 2013)

South Cambs/North Herts here


----------



## rara007 (1 February 2013)

I live between South Herts and East Essex


----------



## DipseyDeb (2 February 2013)

Red30563 said:



			Hi from Essex! 

Click to expand...

Me too!!


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (2 February 2013)

Hello from Cambridge


----------



## trina1982 (3 February 2013)

Norfolk originally (nr Brundall) but crossed the border (just) and now live in Suffolk. The broads are still 'home' though


----------



## lucindakay (3 February 2013)

Woodbridge (wurdbrurdge to locals)


----------



## MistletoeMegan (4 February 2013)

Waves to lucindakay! Are you in 'the bridge' itself or nearby?


----------



## Bedlam (4 February 2013)

Northeast Herts a mere stone's throw from Thistle.


----------



## Lolo (4 February 2013)

lucindakay said:



			Woodbridge (wurdbrurdge to locals)
		
Click to expand...

My old horse came from there!


----------



## lucindakay (4 February 2013)

MistletoeMegan said:



			Waves to lucindakay! Are you in 'the bridge' itself or nearby?
		
Click to expand...

waves back 
during school terms my horse and i move to ipswich but during holidays we head back to wickham market way


----------



## lucindakay (4 February 2013)

Lolo said:



			My old horse came from there!
		
Click to expand...

anyone i might know?


----------



## Lolo (4 February 2013)

Messaged you!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (4 February 2013)

Ah, I keep my horse just outside wickham market


----------



## lucindakay (4 February 2013)

MistletoeMegan said:



			Ah, I keep my horse just outside wickham market 

Click to expand...

the world seems to be getting smaller and smaller!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 February 2013)

<Waves>   Hiya, I was born in Essex  - with a non-horsey interlude in Cornwall-but now a Hertfordshire resident.

Looking for a horse to share while mine is on rehab..... in case anyone knows of one.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 February 2013)

Where abouts in Hertfordshire?
Xx


----------



## Crazycob06 (5 February 2013)

Suffolk, near newmarket!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 February 2013)

SC I am in Welwyn. (ish) and you?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (6 February 2013)

Ahh I'm just outside MK


----------



## mandwhy (6 February 2013)

Cambridge here, also found in Beds (the county, although I do like sleeping).


----------



## Autumn sonnet (6 February 2013)

Helloooooo ! 

Another one from Norfolk, not far from Banjo , who must be my nearest neighbour so far!


----------



## Wolf (6 February 2013)

Hello from South Norfolk, On the Norfolk/Suffolk border.
I could throw a stone from my side of the river and it would land in Suffolk


----------



## mtj (7 February 2013)

Greetings from Keysoe(ish) way


----------



## elliebrewer98 (7 February 2013)

Wooop, only one from West Norfolk so far it seems!


----------



## Eastern Rose (7 February 2013)

elliebrewer98 said:



			Wooop, only one from West Norfolk so far it seems!
		
Click to expand...

I am from West Norfolk too!


----------



## Autumn sonnet (7 February 2013)

And me !  Another West Norfolk girl here !


----------



## elliebrewer98 (7 February 2013)

Eastern Rose said:



			I am from West Norfolk too! 

Click to expand...




Autumn sonnet said:



			And me !  Another West Norfolk girl here !
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Whereabouts are you? I'm smack bang in the middle of Hunstanton and King's Lynn


----------



## Autumn sonnet (7 February 2013)

I'm the other side of Lynn , near Downham market ! 

Can I just add that my new pony came today ?    

Not that I'm excited or anything .....


----------



## Eastern Rose (7 February 2013)

I am on the other side of Lynn to you Autumn and Ellie.  Have fun with your new pony!


----------



## caseycat (7 February 2013)

Hi, im suffolk/Essex border


----------



## Banjo (9 February 2013)

My god... there are other people near to me lol. I am just outside Wisbech. So might be classed as West Norfolk. So not far Autumn sonnet or Eastern Rose and Ellie!!!


----------



## Bobbly (11 February 2013)

Another for West Norfolk, 10 miles from Downham Market towards Thetford. Hest and I do the forest together, everyone else welcome!!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (11 February 2013)

Sooo many people from Norfolk!! 

Where are all the Herts peeps??

I am looking for a horsey on loan since mine is broken - anyone know of one 16.2 - 17hh?


----------



## Bobbly (11 February 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Sooo many people from Norfolk!! 

Where are all the Herts peeps??

I am looking for a horsey on loan since mine is broken - anyone know of one 16.2 - 17hh?
		
Click to expand...

That's cos Naarfuk IS East Angular!!


----------



## russianhorse (11 February 2013)

Hello from Cambs (although nearer Norfolk side) *waves*


----------



## Lulup (13 February 2013)

caseycat said:



			Hi, im suffolk/Essex border 

Click to expand...

Me too ))


----------



## coffeeandabagel (14 February 2013)

think I might have to go and play in another group then if no one else in central Herts!


----------



## criso (14 February 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			think I might have to go and play in another group then if no one else in central Herts!
		
Click to expand...

There's  a few Herts people in the Greater London subforum especially if they are on the boundary of the M25


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 February 2013)

I'm on the herts/beds/bucks border MK side......I can actually have half my car in bucks and half in beds if I get stuck in the right but of traffic


----------



## caramel (14 February 2013)

I'm Colchester (essex!)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 February 2013)

caramel said:



			I'm Colchester (essex!)
		
Click to expand...

yasandcrystal is colchester too


----------



## MadBlackLab (13 March 2013)

Im mid suffolk. Seem to be the only one so far


----------



## Oldashthearab (15 March 2013)

I am Essex (Witham), although Northampton born and bred!


----------



## LunaBellini (19 March 2013)

Newmarket through and through!


----------



## BigYellowHorse (26 March 2013)

Cambs/Beds border a mere sniff away from Keysoe.

Highly unimpressed with the area I live in as its mostly arable, stupid arable farmers ploughing up all the grass land


----------



## GinnieRedwings (27 March 2013)

Norwich


----------



## ecb89 (1 April 2013)

South Woodham Ferrers in Essex


----------



## blackislegirl (1 April 2013)

Ipswich


----------



## Jesstickle (1 April 2013)

GinnieRedwings said:



			Norwich 

Click to expand...

It's a fine city  



HandleyCross said:



			Im mid suffolk. Seem to be the only one so far

Click to expand...


What is mid suffolk? I am a Norfolk girl at heart so don't know my way round down here in enemy territory!


----------



## vallin (1 April 2013)

Cambridge  through and through! Thou am considering disowning my city due to the complete lack of decent livery yards


----------



## MadBlackLab (5 April 2013)

Mid suffolk is the area between Ipswich and Bury St Edmunds and the A143 and the essex border


----------



## Arniebear (5 April 2013)

cambridgeshire here too  i live in one of those tenny weeny villages!!!!


----------



## MrsElle (5 April 2013)

Suffolk here, not too far from Saxmundham


----------



## iconique (6 April 2013)

Hello from what is currently sunny (but cold) Essex
I'm between Braintree and Chelmsford.


----------



## Angus' yard (9 April 2013)

Also Essex.  in the not so sunny Southend area.


----------



## Brenjack (13 April 2013)

Autumn sonnet said:



			I'm the other side of Lynn , near Downham market ! 

Can I just add that my new pony came today ?    

Not that I'm excited or anything ..... 

Click to expand...

Another one from west norfolk - near downham market


----------



## cbmcts (14 April 2013)

Angus' yard said:



			Also Essex.  in the not so sunny Southend area.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Jools2345 (14 April 2013)

hello,

am near chelmsford, need hacking/getting out and about company for both myself and my 16yr old daughter. can help out or even offer full/part livery, the yard is big but no-one hacks out even though the hacking is good.

we need to liven up our yard, it has facilities but no-one uses them, good turn out too and fair price.

its so boring my horse is currently elsewhere.

PM mekids all ages welcome as long as they actually come to the yard unlike the ones that have ponies there now


----------



## suffolkmare (20 April 2013)

HandleyCross said:



			Mid suffolk is the area between Ipswich and Bury St Edmunds and the A143 and the essex border
		
Click to expand...

*waves* Hello from St'maarkit! You can't be too far from me


----------



## Jesstickle (20 April 2013)

I guess I am mid Suffolk in Bury then?

Like I say, Naarfalk gel in origin so very confused down here


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 April 2013)

Hello suffolk mare I'm about 7 miles north of stow marrrkit lol


----------



## Red30563 (22 April 2013)

Currently in Braintree but moving to a cottage in the countryside near Bulmer (couple of miles from Sudbury) in a few weeks time. (Just waiting for a contract exchange date... so excited!  )


----------



## LaurenBay (23 April 2013)

I'm in Harlow, Essex


----------



## castella (26 April 2013)

I live in hertford, herts.


----------



## druid (26 April 2013)

Just moved to Newmarket!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (26 April 2013)

Castella - not far from me and my boys then.


----------



## Summer pudding (27 April 2013)

Near Tiptree!


----------



## castella (5 May 2013)

coffeeandabagel, yep really close to you, and I used to live in welwyn garden city and keep my old boy in welwyn at linces farm


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 May 2013)

I have just left Linces Farm


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Ive just discovered this thread! 

Hello local people! **waves madly**

Im Devon born and bred but moved to Norfolk due to my job! (Love it but slightly missing the hills!)


----------



## Echo Bravo (12 May 2013)

One of the very few from Bedfordshire


----------



## BSJAlove (13 May 2013)

Also from Bedfordshire!


----------



## Molly'sMama (24 May 2013)

I'm from Beds too!


----------



## Stateside (28 May 2013)

Hi I am in Norfolk, Downham Market.


----------



## BellaBoyzie92 (12 June 2013)

I'm in Ipswich


----------



## slamina (20 June 2013)

Another one based in Ipswich


----------



## DosyMare (28 June 2013)

Jools2345 said:



			hello,

am near chelmsford, need hacking/getting out and about company for both myself and my 16yr old daughter. can help out or even offer full/part livery, the yard is big but no-one hacks out even though the hacking is good.

we need to liven up our yard, it has facilities but no-one uses them, good turn out too and fair price.

its so boring my horse is currently elsewhere.

PM mekids all ages welcome as long as they actually come to the yard unlike the ones that have ponies there now
		
Click to expand...

Jools where is your stables please? I can't PM you for some reason?


----------

